
I may have found an OS X and iOS virus in the wild. What should I do? - JustinGarrison
http://1n73r.net/2013/05/28/an-os-x-virus-i-cant-figure-out/
======
JustinGarrison
I don't have much information about what the virus is doing but I have found
P2P traffic from multiple macs, iphones, and ipads going to a site that was in
the past known to be pushing out Windows Malware. I'm looking for whom I
should alert or someone to help me decipher what is actually going on. I also
have network dumps available.

------
michaelpinto
a. Report it to Apple

b. Find a top Mac website or blog and see if they are interested in the story

